
Google Code Blog: Introducing Page Speed - jmonegro
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2009/06/introducing-page-speed.html
======
pantsd
How is this different from YSlow?

~~~
jmonegro
Plus it's from Google _swoons_. Jokes aside, I don't see why they don't add
this to the Chrome's Firebug _ish_ feature.

